# White cloud mountain minnows...



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with them? I read that they are great with bettas and are very hardy. I'm thinking about adding a small school to my 10g.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

All I know is they are a good dither fish. They are good with Gouramis and some people said Angle fish too. ( personally never had them, but a local pet shop has them in with Various other fish.)

Thats all I know from reading around and doing some research, some cites you might like to look at are the cites that sell them online. Like Live Aquaria, or That pet place. They pride there selves in adding info on the species. You can also do a google search. 

I hope my answer helped you.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't put them with bettas. Bettas like 78-80 degrees where as WCMM like it at 68-70 degrees.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah I just learned about the temp problem. Thanks.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

I've had White Clouds for over a year now and they've lived happily with my other tropical fish and now my betta sorority. The White Cloud is a subtropical species and in the wild they're normally in waters between 64-79 degrees. So they would be fine. I really enjoy them.


----------



## dormbettafishery (Jan 12, 2013)

.....Give me time to compose myself...rofl*sarcastically*

Just wrote about 3 paragraphs on White Cloud Mountain Minnows and Safari froze, now I have to rewrite everything...bleehh XD


----------

